# Hp Ipaq 1710



## novalovesmel (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello everyone. I have an HP IPAQ 1710 and battery isnt holding a charge as well as it should and am going t be buying a new battery for it. Hp wants 120 bucks to get a battery and install it for me and I refuse. I am just wondering before I open up my device if there is anything I should be careful about. Please reply ASAP Thank you


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

According to HP's documentation for the unit, the battery can only be replaced by an authorized HP service center. That means it's not a user-replaceable part. Opening the case yourself will void the warranty.


----------



## novalovesmel (Feb 23, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> According to HP's documentation for the unit, the battery can only be replaced by an authorized HP service center. That means it's not a user-replaceable part. Opening the case yourself will void the warranty.


Well there is no warranty anyways as I got it second hand


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you want it to work after you open it and attempt to replace the battery? If so, send it to HP. If you're not concerned about breaking it, try it yourself. You might try searching the web and newsgroups for people who have tried to open that particular device on their own.


----------



## novalovesmel (Feb 23, 2006)

Im afraid of breaking it although it was free to me (but I need it for work) but HP wants 120 bucks and theys aid it might be more than that, I simply can not afford 120 dollars PLUS for a battery :S


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You should be afraid of breaking it. The battery is not a user-changeable part. If you try to open it yourself, you could very quickly be out the money on the battery and also be without the PDA. 

You have to weigh the risks and costs.


----------



## novalovesmel (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah I know. The battery will just be 20 dollars and the PDA was free although is very useful for my job but it sucks that the battery doesnt even last an hour on a full charge for when I am on the road. So in actual money it would cost me 20 bucks if it broke but also cost me alot of usefulness if it broke. But also it isnt much good if it cant hold a charge but I can not afford 120 for HP to do it nor can I afford 300 bucks for a new PDA. Not sure what to do.


----------

